# Internet hunting!!!



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

TROLL!!!


----------



## larrypa (Nov 17, 2004)

i heard that they banned all internet hunting


----------



## stresspasser (Jan 21, 2004)

*Internet Hunting*



dbowers said:


> TROLL!!!


Just a question no need to get uptight.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

stresspasser said:


> Anybody tried it yet? If so was it a good time and worth the money? I am still thinking of trying it.


It has not been approved anywhere and will never get approved if I can help it!!! 

Let me ask you this, why would you think of trying it? Just curious as to what would make someone want to do that of all things.


----------



## tinbender (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody thats willing to hunt with the click of a mouse button is a lazy worthless piece of ****, their not hunters nor outdoor lovers.

I hunt because I love the outdoors and the work involved with finding and stalking my prize, from my first 90 pound spiker to my 14 point whitetail, every turkey, elk, moose, bear, hog, deer and caribou was a prize no matter how big or small and I thank god every day that I have the opportunity to do so.

i`m ashamed to be associated with anyone who would operate,promote or buy a hunt like this.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmm,

His 47th post ever and it is a TROLL..........

He caught Jerry


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

The above post about internet hunting is why I called him a troll. It just didn't make sence to me? 
If he was just interested in knowing more bout the topic, then that could have been easily answered. But from his statement, it came across that he may try internet hunting. 
Which leads me to think he is no true hunter and has no real values for our sport?


----------



## stresspasser (Jan 21, 2004)

dbowers said:


> The above post about internet hunting is why I called him a troll. It just didn't make sence to me?
> If he was just interested in knowing more bout the topic, then that could have been easily answered. But from his statement, it came across that he may try internet hunting.
> Which leads me to think he is no true hunter and has no real values for our sport?


The antis may think your "brand" of hunting is wrong also. Whats next ? Canned hunts made illegal. Hunting with a bow. Be careful what you wish to be made not legal.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Don't preach to me about the anti-hunters, you have no idea who I am or how I contribute to keep hunting alive.


----------



## poundmaker (Jan 10, 2005)

so tell him your opinion, say why you think its wrong, say you think it should be banned. Dont call him a troll, so what if you disagree with what someone says, tell them, dont call them names.


----------

